# New, saying hi!



## Shaolin (Sep 10, 2006)

I joined awhile ago but never posted anything yet, until now.  I have studied martial arts since I was in Elementary school and now I'm twenty-nine years old.  I have taken a mixed art of kung-fu and kenpo, a little bit of Muy Thai, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu and Capoeira.  But I have never really found a style that fits me but I am hoping that I can learn a great deal from you all!


----------



## Paul B (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT,Shaolin!


----------



## stickarts (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!!!!!!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome
Terry


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Home of Half A Million Posts and counting. 
Be sure to use the search engine to find topics discussed ad infinitum. Chances are you'll find something covering a question you may have. 

And remember we don't treat newbies *this* way!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 10, 2006)

welcome and happy posting!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 10, 2006)

Howdy and welcome.

AoG


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 10, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## MJS (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## matt.m (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 11, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!!


----------



## pstarr (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## RichK (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT, start posting and get ready for answers and to answer.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Shaolin!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 13, 2006)

Wow, you've studied a lot! 

Hope you find what you seek here at MT.

Welcome


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Carol (Sep 17, 2006)

That is a lot of training!  

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Drac (Sep 17, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...


----------



## kosho (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome,
              Never move backwards to move forwards...  and always move twice...


----------

